# un / une membre - féminin



## burefan

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!

Je sais bien que le mot 'membre' est masculin. Mais j'ai vu la forme féminine utilisée sur les forums, etc. Est-ce que cette forme est acceptable aujourd'hui parce que la langue change? Ou cette forme, est-elle utilisée seulement dans les situations informelles?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## primokorn

Bonjour,

Le mot "membre" est masculin et féminin. Dans la plupart des cas, on utilisera le masculin (les membres du corps par exemple) mais on peut tout à fait dire "Elodie est une membre de l'association / du club de danse / du forum...".
Je ne sais pas si c'est purement français mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que largement employé à l'heure d'aujourd'hui.

En espérant t'avoir aidé.
A+


----------



## itka

> Le mot "membre" est masculin et féminin.


 Sûrement pas ! Le mot "membre" est uniquement masculin.
"Elodie est *un* membre de l'association / du club de danse / du forum..." et si on dit "une membre" on comment une faute de grammaire.
Il est vrai que lorsqu'on parle _d'auteure, d'écrivaine _et de _professeure_, on ne sait plus pourquoi on ne dirait pas _une_ membre... 
Songez tout de même que la plupart des gens qui vous liront ne viennent pas sur ce forum et ne verront dans votre néologisme qu'une stupide erreur...


----------



## CapnPrep

Pour la stupide BDL (ici et encore ici) c'est un nom épicène, mais pour l'instant il n'est pas enregistré comme tel dans les intelligents dictionnaires.


----------



## tilt

La BDL est québécoise, et il est bien connu qu'en matière de féminisation de noms, Québec et France ne marchent pas de concert, loin de là. Il n'y a qu'à voir les multiples fils traitant du genre des noms de profession dans les différents forums de ce site.


----------



## itka

CapnPrep, je suis la première à apprécier et à recommander souvent la BDL. Je l'ai dit, je l'ai écrit, mais ici, je ne suis pas d'accord et je ne le cache pas.
Je ne comprends pas bien ce qui te fait opposer "la stupide BDL" aux "intelligents dictionnaires" (c'est le français standard qui est "intelligent" ?)... C'est l'erreur qui serait jugée "stupide" pas la BDL. Et elle serait particulièrement stupide puisqu'on aurait pu l'éviter par une simple information.

Tilt fait remarquer avec raison que sur ce point,  l'usage au Canada diffère de celui du français standard. Je pensais qu'il était important de préciser, pour ceux qui nous lisent, et d'abord pour le demandeur, burefan, qui ne vit pas au Québec, que dans les dictionnaires "français", ce mot *n'est pas* épicène et que dire "une" membre serait considéré comme une erreur.

Est-ce que ce n'est pas le but de nos contributions sur ce forum ? A quoi sert d'intervenir ici, si ce n'est pour informer nos correspondants que l'usage n'est pas toujours conforme aux ouvrages de référence ? Faut-il donc leur cacher que tel ou tel emploi signalé par un dictionnaire est obsolète ou limité dans l'espace ? Au nom de quoi ? Il y a des régionalismes partout sur le territoire de la francophonie. Faut-il donc les valider tous au même titre (et au risque de laisser nos correspondants commettre quelques fautes supplémentaires) ?

Ce n'est pas ma position. Je me réfère toujours au français standard, quitte à signaler toutes les variantes, non seulement québécoises mais belges, suisses, franco-africaines et aussi celles des régions françaises, sans pour cela leur accorder le même statut.
Parmi ceux qui nous lisent, nombreux sont ceux qui ont besoin de pouvoir se fier à nous pour préparer un examen, pour faire une traduction, pour rédiger un document de travail. Il serait malhonnête de leur laisser croire que telle acception ou tel usage a cours aussi bien à Genève qu'à Dakar ou à Paris.

Je ne doute pas que dire "une membre" soit courant à Montréal. Ça ne l'est pas ailleurs.


----------



## CapnPrep

itka, ta position est très défendable, et tu aides beaucoup de participants dans ces forums, qui viennent chercher des réponses claires et rapides, sans variantes, sans complications. Mais dans ce fil, au contraire, la demande formulée porte précisément sur la variation et les usages non-conformes à la norme majoritaire (que burefan connaît déjà, visiblement). D'où la pertinence de l'intervention #2 de primokorn, et de mes références aux pratiques québécoises. 

Oui, c'est différent du français « standard », et c'est justement pourquoi il faut signaler de tels cas. Sinon on ne répond pas à la question de burefan (elle nous dira si elle trouve cette discussion utile, finalement). Et grâce à tes commentaires forts on ne peut guère se tromper sur le statut marginal de tous ces emplois de « membre » au féminin.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors je confirme que cette faute de grammaire n'en est pas une à Montréal. En ce qui me concerne, _membre_ fonctionne en effet comme _élève_... _un/une_.

Si j'écris _Élodie est *un* membre de l'association_, Antidote (un autre outil québécois) me suggérera de le corriger pour _*une*_. 
C'est dire à quel point le mot est considéré comme épicène. 

Mais bon, il est clair que cet usage non standard (que je préfère à stupide) n'a pas traversé l'Atlantique. 
Sera-t-il normalisé un jour? L'histoire le dira.

Sauf que... pourquoi donc se casser la tête? Il suffit de dire sans article : _Élodie est membre de l'association / fait partie des membres de l'association_. 

Et voilà, problème résolu.


----------



## Chimel

Nicomon said:


> Sauf que... pourquoi donc se casser la tête? Il suffit de dire sans article : _Élodie est membre de l'association / fait partie des membres de l'association_.
> 
> Et voilà, problème résolu.


Sauf si on souhaite dire, par exemple: _Elodie est un membre très actif (une membre très active?) de notre association_...

Sur le fond, je suis assez d'accord avec CapnPrep pour dire que, comme la question initiale portait sur l'acceptabilité d'un usage non standard par rapport à la norme, la réponse de Primokorn était défendable. Sauf que sa première phrase (_Le mot "membre" est masculin et féminin_) était excessive, en France en tout cas. Or c'est à cela qu'Itka a réagi et on ne peut pas lui donner tort non plus.

Pour mettre tout le monde d'accord, il suffit donc de lire la réponse de Primokorn sans cette phrase litigieuse. 

J'ajoute que, à titre personnel, je ne vois pas très bien au nom de quoi _membre_ devrait être traité différemment que _élève, _ainsi que le fait remarquer Nicomon. Dans mon usage oral ou écrit informel, je me permets donc de l'utiliser aussi au féminin, espérant ainsi apporter ma modeste contribution à l'évolution de la langue. Mais jusqu'à nouvel ordre, la norme française ne le permet pas, Itka a raison de le rappeler, et il convient donc de s'y conformer chaque fois que c'est indispensable.


----------



## tilt

Mon oreille française grince un peu mais pas trop quand j'entends _la _ou _une membre_.
Elle a par contre beaucoup plus de mal avec _cette membre_, qui doit pourtant être correct si on admet que _membre _peut être féminin.

Le problème ne se pose pas avec _élève_, ou le démonstratif se prononce de la même façon dans les deux genres : _cet élève_, _cette élève_.
Elle est peut-être là, la raison qui fait que _une membre _passe mal en France, alors que _une élève_ est admis par tous.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, écrire _une membre_ est aussi bizarre et absurde que d'écrire _un person_… (Eh oui ! Si on voulait vraiment être cohérent, il faudrait aussi masculiniser les noms qui sont pour l'heure uniquement féminins ! )

Vous l'aurez compris, _une membre_ n'est pour moi pas acceptable, en tout cas pas de ce côté-ci de la « gouille »…


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, écrire _une membre_ est aussi bizarre et absurde que d'écrire _un person_… (Eh oui ! Si on voulait vraiment être cohérent, il faudrait aussi masculiniser les noms qui sont pour l'heure uniquement féminins ! )


On m'a accusé de "tout mélanger" lorsque j'ai tenu exactement les mêmes propos dans ce fil traitant des noms de profession !


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, écrire _une membre_ est aussi bizarre et absurde que d'écrire _un person_…


Si ce n'est que la féminisation de _membre_, contrairement à la masculinisation de _personne_, peut se prévaloir d'une longue série de termes épicènes qui fonctionnent selon un modèle identique: un(e) élève, un(e) journaliste, un(e)secrétaire...

Mais bon, ne polémiquons pas. Nous sommes d'accord pour dire que, tant qu'elle est en vigueur, la norme doit être respectée, en tout cas dans toutes les situations qui ont un caractère tant soit peu officiel ou public.

Pour le reste, c'est mon droit de locuteur de m'écarter de la norme dans mon usage privé ou informel, si j'ai envie de favoriser peu ou prou une évolution que je crois d'ailleurs inéluctable.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> On m'a accusé de "tout mélanger" lorsque j'ai tenu exactement les mêmes propos dans ce fil traitant des noms de profession !


Et « on » servirait le même argument à MC.  En passant, le commentaire est au numéro 26 du fil. 

_Cette membre_ ne me choque pas. En fait, curieusement, cela me fait moins grincer que « _est un(e) membre_ », dans quel cas je supprime automatiquement l'article, au masculin comme au féminin. 

Certains précisent _membre féminin_ (googlez-le, pour voir). Perso, je trouve ça un peu trop long. 
Entre _un membre féminin_ et _un*e* membre_... je choisirais _une membre_, sans hésiter. Absurde? Moi, je trouve pas. Mais ça n'engage que moi (et peut-être mes compatriotes québécois).


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Si ce n'est que la féminisation de _membre_, contrairement à la masculinisation de _personne_, peut se prévaloir d'une longue série de termes épicènes qui fonctionnent selon un modèle identique: un(e) élève, un(e) journaliste, un(e)secrétaire...


Il y a pourtant aussi un modèle bien établi pour les termes se terminant en _-on(ne)_ : _un vigneron, une vigneronne ; un baron, une baronne ; un bûcheron, une bûcheronne ; un espion, une espionne ; un cochon, une cochonne_…


----------



## CapnPrep

On parle ici d'un cas bien spécifique : les mots comme « membre » qui se prêtent formellement aux deux genres, sans aucune modification phonétique ou graphique. Et pour lesquels l'emploi épicène a un sens.

Proposer « un person » comme un exemple équivalent, c'est effectivement « tout mélanger », d'une manière caricaturale.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, justement ! Pour moi, l'emploi épicène de ces termes comme _membre_ *qui ne sont pas des métiers* n'a strictement aucun sens ni aucune raison d'être, pas davantage que _person_ (sic) !

Pour moi, ce n'est pas du tout une caricature ni tout mélanger comme tu dis ! A défaut de partager mon avis, je te prierai de bien vouloir le respecter… Tsss …


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajouterai simplement que le mot _élève_ (que je n'ai pas choisi au hasard) n'est pas non plus, que je sache, un titre de métier. 

Vous n'aimez pas « _un*e* membre_ »? Eh bien, ne le dites pas. Personne ne vous y oblige. 
Retenez seulement (ou pas) qu'au Québec, l'usage est courant et non considéré comme absurde. Voilà.


----------



## CapnPrep

Je parlais principalement de l'argument selon lequel il faudrait accepter _un person_ si on accepte _une membre_. Au nom d'une cohérence totale que l'on sait inatteignable mais que l'on exige allégrement dès qu'un usage ne nous plaît pas.

Personne ne peut être insensible au contraste formel entre la dérivation « membre »    → « membre » et la dérivation « personne »    → « person », voilà pourquoi ces deux mots ne sont pas à mettre dans le même sac. Et pour ce qui est du sac contenant les mots comme « membre », la pratique recommandée par la BDL (entre autres) est bien plus cohérente que l'usage standard.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> J'ajouterai simplement que le mot _élève_ (que je n'ai pas choisi au hasard) n'est pas non plus, que je sache, un titre de métier.


Certes, mais tu remarqueras que dans tous les dictionnaires français, _élève_ peut avoir les deux genres alors que _membre_ est uniquement masculin…





> Vous n'aimez pas « _un*e* membre_ »? Eh bien, ne le dites pas. Personne ne vous y oblige.


Il ne manquerait plus que ça !  Mais je retourne ton argument en disant ceci :
Vous aimez « _un*e* membre_ » ? Eh bien, dites-le, mais n'encouragez pas les autres à faire de même… 


> Retenez seulement (ou pas) qu'au Québec, l'usage est courant et non considéré comme absurde. Voilà.


 Absolument ! Il faut seulement être conscient que ce n'est pas (encore !) la norme en Europe…



CapnPrep said:


> la pratique recommandée par la BDL (entre autres) est bien plus cohérente que l'usage standard.


Comme plusieurs personnes l'ont déjà mentionné, la BDL est un très bon outil de référence, mais elle ne correspond pas toujours à l'usage francophone non québécois, ce qui est le cas pour la féminisation de _membre_… Il s'agit donc d'un usage propre au Québec.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Certes, mais tu remarqueras que dans tous les dictionnaires français, _élève_ peut avoir les deux genres alors que _membre_ est uniquement masculin…


 Évidemment que je l'ai remarqué. Je n'ai fait que confirmer l'usage épicène recommandé par l'O*Q*LF. Je ne suis pas membre de l'équipe de rédaction de la BDL. 


> Mais je retourne ton argument en disant ceci :
> Vous aimez « _un*e* membre_ » ? Eh bien, dites-le, mais n'encouragez pas les autres à faire de même…


 Je n'encourage personne à le dire. Au contraire, j'ai écrit deux fois plutôt qu'une que - dans la mesure du possible - je ne mets pas l'article, même au masculin.  
Je ne dirais pas davantage _Élodie est une membre très active _que _Élodie est un membre très actif._ 
Je dirais... _Élodie est très active au sein de notre association_. _Membre _n'ajoute rien à la phrase. 





> ... ce qui est le cas pour la féminisation de _membre_… Il s'agit donc d'un usage propre au Québec.


 On l'a compris... *cet usage « épicène » n'est pas normalisé en Europe*, mais je serais fort étonnée que *tous* les textes incluant 
« _un*e* membre_ » viennent de la plume d'un(e) journaliste québécois(e).


----------

